# Gents Haircut Near Dubai Marina



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi guys

For some reason my hair grows far to quick here, are there any barbers that do a decent cheapish haircut near Dubai Marina?

I have been to both the MOE and Ibn Batuta but Im struggling with paying double what I paid in the UK for an inferrior cut.

Cheers


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> For some reason my hair grows far to quick here, are there any barbers that do a decent cheapish haircut near Dubai Marina?
> 
> ...


This old thread just popped up in my Google search... Did you find anywhere Andy??


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I use the guys at the bottom of the Marina View Tower, across the road from the Radisson Blu on the Marina. They charge 75Dhs for a wash & cut.

Will also do a wet shave if needed.

Here's the location - The security guard will let you go through the barrier and park right outside if you tell him you're going for a haircut.

http://nok.it/ERLwN


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

Confiture said:


> I use the guys at the bottom of the Marina View Tower, across the road from the Radisson Blu on the Marina. They charge 75Dhs for a wash & cut.
> 
> Will also do a wet shave if needed.
> 
> ...


Superb - thanks!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got a Liverpool FC haircut, a mess at the back very short on the sides and absolutely nothing up front, cost 130 million quid!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I just got a Liverpool FC haircut, a mess at the back very short on the sides and absolutely nothing up front, cost 130 million quid!!


sounds like a mullet


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have curly hair which is always a pain to cut regardless of where I am. But the haircut place at MoE has done a good job so far. It is not accessible from inside the mall but look to the left of the doors that take you to the main Carrefour entrance, and you'll see the haircut place partially screened off. My last haircut was either 30 or 60 AED, can't remember which, but it was the cheapest of any place in Dubai and unlike at several other places, these Iranians have a few Filipinos working with them and none of them will be overly friendly with their hands....


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

The place directly under the Park Island in Dubai Marina - behind the Murjan JBR building - does a decent job. AED 50.


----------

